# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  μαυροκεφαλο Καΐκι

## bts328

χαιρετω ολη την παρεα!
εχω εναν υπεροχο εξημερωμενο Καΐκι....2 μπατζι που μολισ γεννησαν και 2 αλμπινο κοκατιλ....
ελπιζω να μοιραστουμε πολλεσ χρησιμεσ πληροφοριεσ!!!!

----------


## Αλεξης

Καλησπερα.
Περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες απο το καικακι σου.
Ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα μου.

----------


## maria ps

καλως ήρθες, να χαίρεσαι τα πουλάκια σου. θα μας πεις τ ονομά σου? απλώς για την διευκόλυνση των συνομιλιών μας

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλώς ήρθες και να σου ζήσουν

----------


## Niva2gr

Καλωσόρισες, και εσύ και τα πουλιά σου! Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες!

----------


## bts328

bts το ονομα μου...ντολυ το ονομα τησ ή το ονομα του......  :Big Grin:  [attachment=0:26r3fdwk]DSC00357.JPG[/attachment:26r3fdwk]

----------


## mariah

Kαλως ορισες στην παρεα μας και να χαιρεσαι το καικακι σου!!!

----------


## fragos

καλως ηρθες!!!

----------


## abscanary

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα!

----------


## mpikis

Καλως όρισες!πολυ ομορφο πουλάκι να σου ζησει και αυτο και τα υπολοιπα!

----------


## Αλεξης

Φανταστικο πουλι.
Να το χαιρεσαι.
Ειναι απο τους αγαπημενους μου παπαγαλους.
Ζηλευω (με την καλη εννοια)   :Big Grin:

----------


## fotis_k

Καλως ηρθες!

Εγω θελω φωτογραφιες απο τα κοκατιλ!!!!

----------

